# Οι απόντες απόστολοι, ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος, ο Νταν Μπράουν και ο Παπαδιαμάντης



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2013)

Ο Αντόνιο Λομπάτι θυμίζει την ιστορία του αγίου Πέτρου στη Ρώμη. Από τα μέσα του 5ου αι. μ.Χ. μέχρι και τις ανασκαφές των ετών 1948-1950, η επίσημη εκδοχή της Ρωμαιοκαθολικής Εκκλησίας είναι πως τα λείψανα του αποστόλου και ιδρυτή της εκκλησίας στη Ρώμη βρίσκονται κάτω από την ομώνυμη βασιλική στο Βατικανό, κι ας είναι και τα δύο σκέλη του αφηγήματος μάλλον απίθανα. 

Τα ίδια προβλήματα υπάρχουν και με τα λείψανα του αγίου Παύλου, που επίσης υποτίθεται πως βρέθηκαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια στην θαυμάσια Βασιλική του Αγίου Παύλου Εκτός των Τειχών (το λήμμα της wiki έχει τις βασικές πληροφορίες). Εκεί, πολύ βολικά, απλώς απέφυγαν να ανοίξουν τη σαρκοφάγο. 

Οι περιπέτειες των λειψάνων των δυο πιο σπουδαίων αποστόλων μου θύμισαν τη συναρπαστική ιστορία των λειψάνων ενός άλλου αποστόλου (όχι από τους δώδεκα αλλά από τους εβδομήκοντα), του Ευαγγελιστή Μάρκου. Όπως πολλοί θα ξέρετε, κι όπως νομίζω έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ, πριν από μερικά χρόνια ένας ιστορικός διατύπωσε τη θεωρία πως τα λείψανα του Αγίου Μάρκου στη Βενετία, τα οποία είχαν υποκλέψει Βενετσιάνοι πειρατές από την Αλεξάνδρεια τον ένατο αιώνα μ.Χ., είναι στην πραγματικότητα η σορός του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου. Η θεωρία του, παρά τα λογικά της άλματα, είναι η τέλεια θεωρία, με την έννοια ότι αποκλείεται να αποδειχτεί λανθασμένη, δεδομένου ότι το Βατικανό αποκλείεται να δώσει ποτέ άδεια για ανθρωπολογική εξέταση των λειψάνων, όπως ζήτησε ο συγγραφέας. Ο συγγραφέας όμως είναι και τυχερός, καθώς, λίγα χρόνια μετά την έκδοση του βιβλίου του ανακαλύφθηκε στην κρύπτη του Αγίου Μάρκου ένας κυβόλιθος με ανάγλυφη παράσταση μακεδονικής ασπίδας και μικρού δόρατος, με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να γράψει άλλο ένα βιβλίο. 

Οι ιστορίες των διάσημων λειψάνων, οι μπαγαποντιές των επίσημων φορέων που σχετίζονται με αυτά, η δημόσια κηρυγμένη ευπιστία, καθώς και οι ευφάνταστες θεωρίες ανθρώπων που ξοδεύουν πολύ χρόνο και κόπο προσπαθώντας να πείσουν πως οι ιστορίες ισχύουν ή όχι πάντοτε μου έκαναν εντύπωση, ίσως επειδή όντας άπιστος δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω προς τι τόσος ντόρος. Ξέρω ότι οι μυθιστορηματικές αυτές ιστορίες αποτελούν υλικό που μοιάζει να ταιριάζει, ξέρω γω, σε βιβλίο του Νταν Μπράουν, αλλά σκεφτόμουν αυτό το χριστουγεννιάτικο απομεσήμερο ότι ίσως θα ήταν εξίσου ταιριαστές σε μια πιο έκκεντρη και παπαδιαμαντική προσέγγιση, λιγότερο εστιασμένη στην περιπέτεια και τις συνωμοσίες και περισσότερο στην ανάγκη των ανθρώπων για απτά τεκμήρια πίστης, ακόμη κι όταν ξέρουν πως «ήσαν λόγια αυτά και θεατρικά».

Χρόνια πολλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, κυρ-Πιδύε. Ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------

